# NIE for children?



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Apologies for yet another NIE question. As I understand it, both my children also need a NIE in order to get a social security number? Does anyone know which form we have to download for them, and what information we need to take? I've had a look at the FAQ section on NIEs and couldn't see anything that related to children specifically, apologies if I've missed it.

I haven't sorted mine out yet so I presume he will need to take them?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Buntymcfun said:


> Apologies for yet another NIE question. As I understand it, both my children also need a NIE in order to get a social security number? Does anyone know which form we have to download for them, and what information we need to take? I've had a look at the FAQ section on NIEs and couldn't see anything that related to children specifically, apologies if I've missed it.
> 
> I haven't sorted mine out yet so I presume he will need to take them?


Children are treated no differently with regard to NIE's. However, for the certificate of registration (aka residencia) they are part of your application as they won't have income or savings (necessarily) in their own right.

You ought to get the certificate of registration for everyone and this will also give you all NIE's.


Why do you think your children need SS numbers? We never applied for them specifically.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok, so if I book them both an appointment, use the same form as their dad, and he takes them with all his proof, that should work? I thought you needed to register for a ss number in order to qualify for the public health system, so I can register them with a doctor?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Buntymcfun said:


> Ok, so if I book them both an appointment, use the same form as their dad, and he takes them with all his proof, that should work? I thought you needed to register for a ss number in order to qualify for the public health system, so I can register them with a doctor?


... are either of you working either as self-employed or with a contract (in Spain)?

If not, then you don't get free health care - you will have to go private.


However, children under the age of 18 (I think) should get free health care but I'm not sure how you go about it.

I have tried to get health care for my children for the past 9 years and have now given up!


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

So yes my partner has a permanent contract for a spanish company. Apparently I've found out from somewhere else that:

"You need the NIE numbers before applying for a security card. Then you need to get your children put on the person who is workings social security number and the once this is done you have to go to the CAP and apply for the cards."

I haven't found out what CAP stands for yet though!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buntymcfun said:


> So yes my partner has a permanent contract for a spanish company. Apparently I've found out from somewhere else that:
> 
> "You need the NIE numbers before applying for a security card. Then you need to get your children put on the person who is workings social security number and the once this is done you have to go to the CAP and apply for the cards."
> 
> I haven't found out what CAP stands for yet though!


The children will be registered as dependents of their father, under his SS number

you say 'partner' - if you aren't married, you won't be able to & will have to make alternative arrangements as far as registering as resident & healthcare are concerned

they will need to be registered as resident first,with form EX18, as his dependents - the extranjería will almost certainly want copies of their birth certificates, apostilled &/or legally translated - as well as their passports - their NIE numbers will appear on the certs/cards

once they all have their resident certificates/cards, they go to the INSS with those, plus the birth certs & padrón registration - they will then be registered under their father's SS

then they go to the centro de salud with everything again - & they will be issued health cards


I have no idea what a 'security card' is, nor the 'CAP', although I've been here 11.5 years & advising others for at least 7 of those


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

That's extremely helpful, thank you. So living together for 8 years, having a joint bank account for the same amount of time and having two children doesn't help me at all? We actually have to be married in order for me to get my NIE and qualify for healthcare?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buntymcfun said:


> That's extremely helpful, thank you. So living together for 8 years, having a joint bank account for the same amount of time and having two children doesn't help me at all? We actually have to be married in order for me to get my NIE and qualify for healthcare?


You would need to be in a legally
registered relationship. There's the 'pareja de hecho' here, but in most areas you have to prove that you've been together at least one or two years here in Spain before you can register. 
In some areas they aren't doing any registrations at all.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the information, very much appreciated. Might try the savings and private healthcare route, or actually get married lol. Do you still have to wait a period of time if you have just got married? (Ps thanks so much for this, very helpful x )


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Buntymcfun said:


> So yes my partner has a permanent contract for a spanish company. Apparently I've found out from somewhere else that:
> 
> "You need the NIE numbers before applying for a security card. Then you need to get your children put on the person who is workings social security number and the once this is done you have to go to the CAP and apply for the cards."
> 
> I haven't found out what CAP stands for yet though!


CAP means Centro de Atención Primaria, it's where your GP and other sevices are, here in Galicia it's usually known as Ambulatorio and it's where you apply for your medical cards. I guess you meant a Social Security card, not a security card . Things may differ from region to region, but here even if you can prove you have lived together in Spain for at least two years, you can only register as "Pareja de hecho" if one of the partners is Spanish. However, you can register as your partner's beneficiary if you have children together and you stay at home to look after the children, so it's worth finding out at the social security office.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anles said:


> CAP means Centro de Atención Primaria, it's where your GP and other sevices are, here in Galicia it's usually known as Ambulatorio and it's where you apply for your medical cards. I guess you meant a Social Security card, not a security card . Things may differ from region to region, but here even if you can prove you have lived together in Spain for at least two years, you can only register as "Pareja de hecho" if one of the partners is Spanish. However, you can register as your partner's beneficiary if you have children together and you stay at home to look after the children, so it's worth finding out at the social security office.


ahh - a regional thing then

here it's the_ centro de salud_ - or _centre de salut_ in Valenciano

one of ours is also known as the _ambulatorio - _it's the one which has emergency walk-in 24/7 service & where an ambulance would likely take you in the first instance

& yes, the _pareja de hechoI _requirements will likely vary regionally, too


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok. So this is what i've established, from here and other places:

- you only need a NIE for your children once they are around 11 or 12 years old. As mine are 3 and 5, I don't need to worry about that

- they can come under my partner's NIE and social security, and can get a Medical Card through that from the local office

- I'm basically screwed for a NIE as we are not married, he isn't spanish and we haven't been living together in Spain for long enough.

- My option is to either get a job, which I can't currently as I need to be around for the children, or provide proof of savings (have no idea how much this needs to be), or get married in the UK in the next couple of weeks before we move to Spain?!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Buntymcfun said:


> Ok. So this is what i've established, from here and other places:
> 
> - you only need a NIE for your children once they are around 11 or 12 years old. As mine are 3 and 5, I don't need to worry about that
> 
> ...



Where do you get this information from? - it's WRONG. Any one can get an NIE. What may be more of a problem is your certificate of registration (aka residencia).


Why wait with the children? We chose to get our children''s certificate of registration straight away - saves paying twice.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

I suspect it's my use of terminology rather than me being given the wrong information. What i would like to happen is to be attached to my partner's registration/NIE/whatever is the appropriate thing, so that i can a. register with a doctor, and b. be a legal resident in the country. I won't have a job in Spain, i will be working part time for my UK company, in between looking after the children. As i understand it, in order for that to happen we need to be married.

And yes, I'm sure getting a NIE for the children is a good idea, but I've got so much else I'm trying to sort out, if i don't have to do it now, then it's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buntymcfun said:


> Ok. So this is what i've established, from here and other places:
> 
> - you only need a NIE for your children once they are around 11 or 12 years old. As mine are 3 and 5, I don't need to worry about that
> 
> ...


I really don't know where your information is coming from, but it's woefully out of date

_everyone, _even a newborn baby, has to register as resident - & a NIE will be issued at that time - & it has to be done within your first 90 days in Spain

anyone can get a NIE if they have good reason to need one, even without ever coming to Spain - but that's not the same as registering as resident

you have to register as resident anyway if you plan to be here 90+ days - it's obligatory - generally savings of around 6000€ is what is required


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Buntymcfun said:


> I suspect it's my use of terminology rather than me being given the wrong information. What i would like to happen is to be attached to my partner's registration/NIE/whatever is the appropriate thing, so that i can a. register with a doctor, and b. be a legal resident in the country. I won't have a job in Spain, i will be working part time for my UK company, in between looking after the children. As i understand it, in order for that to happen we need to be married.
> 
> And yes, I'm sure getting a NIE for the children is a good idea, but I've got so much else I'm trying to sort out, if i don't have to do it now, then it's one less thing to worry about.


OK - yep terminology can be a nightmare.

To get an NIE is simple - you need this to conduct any financial transaction.

The certificate of registration or residencia is proof that you are resident in Spain and is obligatory after 90 days - for everyone.


As you say, your problem is that Spain really doesn't recognize common law marriages. So, yes, you need to be married to benefit from your partner/husband's documentation.


By-the-way, if you are working part time for your UK company, you will still need to fill in a tax form here in Spain and , maybe, pay taxes here.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> OK - yep terminology can be a nightmare.
> 
> To get an NIE is simple - you need this to conduct any financial transaction.
> 
> ...


Yes yes that's exactly the issue!! Or I need to prove I have savings of a ridiculous amount to prove I can support myself and my children. 

Ok, soo you can guess my next question, is the certificate of registration issued at the same office that issues the NIE (which might be why I've been getting confused). My partner has a lovely green card with his NIE number on it, and (I think now I've looked at in more detail), this also proves his residency too?


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

ps I'll tackle the tax issue next, I've got a while on that one though haven't I? I won't be living in Spain until June?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buntymcfun said:


> Yes yes that's exactly the issue!! Or I need to prove I have savings of a ridiculous amount to prove I can support myself and my children.
> 
> Ok, soo you can guess my next question, is the certificate of registration issued at the same office that issues the NIE (which might be why I've been getting confused). My partner has a lovely green card with his NIE number on it, and (I think now I've looked at in more detail), this also proves his residency too?


assuming they are your partner's children - they register under his registration

so you only have to worry about yourself

it could be quite easily solved tbh - you open a non-resident bank account here in your name, & for the first 3 months, have 600€ to 700€ paid into it. You can use it - it doesn't have to sit there

use that bank account when you register as resident - you will need private healthcare though


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> assuming they are your partner's children - they register under his registration
> 
> so you only have to worry about yourself
> 
> ...


Yes his children, so that's fine. The person I spoke to about this said that because we are all living in the same house, that I would need to provide proof of enough savings to cover all of us. Which seems odd as he will be working anyway, and the children registered with him. So surely I just need to provide enough savings to cover myself.

Get insurance via his work (unless they also turn around and say I don't qualify because we're not married!). In that case I can always sort my own out.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

ps thanks so much! it's all beginning to make sense now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buntymcfun said:


> Yes his children, so that's fine. * The person I spoke to *about this said that because we are all living in the same house, that I would need to provide proof of enough savings to cover all of us. Which seems odd as he will be working anyway, and the children registered with him. So surely I just need to provide enough savings to cover myself.
> 
> Get insurance via his work (unless they also turn around and say I don't qualify because we're not married!). In that case I can always sort my own out.


you're obviously speaking to the wrong people!


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

This person offers a service (quite cheaply) to organise your NIE and certificate of residency. She seemed to know what she was talking about it, and did say how much it was for me as an individual but that it would be difficult because we are all living together..But as it seems I'm technically a single person in the eyes of Spanish Law, and my 'dependents' are looked after by my partner (under his residency), then I don't see why I don't need savings just for me. She kept coming back to the living together thing...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Can you tell us who you are talking to? Is it someone in UK or in Spain? Which area of Spain (if here)?

There are many people offering these kind of services and, to be honest, they aren't really necessary if you read a forum like this one :lol:

It can be daunting but a good gestor would sort this all out for you and for VERY little money.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

She is based in Barcelona, it's 90 euros to sort out certificate of residency and she will help complete forms and come with me to the appointment.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Buntymcfun said:


> She is based in Barcelona, it's 90 euros to sort out certificate of residency and she will help complete forms and come with me to the appointment.


you can do it yourself - it's very simple 

& if she's giving you this kind of misinformation I'd be VERY wary of paying her a cent

you can download the forms from here & the actual resident registration costs less than 11€


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Buntymcfun said:


> I suspect it's my use of terminology rather than me being given the wrong information. What i would like to happen is to be attached to my partner's registration/NIE/whatever is the appropriate thing, so that i can a. register with a doctor, and b. be a legal resident in the country. I won't have a job in Spain, i will be working part time for my UK company, in between looking after the children. As i understand it, in order for that to happen we need to be married.
> 
> And yes, I'm sure getting a NIE for the children is a good idea, but I've got so much else I'm trying to sort out, if i don't have to do it now, then it's one less thing to worry about.


So you do actually have a job -with your UK company.

In that case, you should probably be registering as self employed in Spain - autonomo. If you do that, then that would qualify you for the Income part of your residence and you would also automatically qualify for state healthcare.

No need to pay someone to help with your Residence application - and why would you consider paying someone who hasn't even managed to help you understand all the ins and outs of the process.

You still seem to be confused about the NI and residence. They are separate things and your whole family needs both.

Anyone can have an NI number. For the residence, you need to prove income and healthcare.

It is pointless for you to apply for the NI numbers on their own, as they will automatically be issued with your residence - no point going through the bureaucracy twice.

As to tax, you say you have longer to think about it. That isn't really the case as you are supposed to advise HMRCS before you leave the UK. There are forms to fill in for this purpose - have a look at HMRCS website.


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the comment regarding Tax. I meant I had a little while to sort out the Spanish side of things, I've already notified the HMRC via P85, although am struggling to get through to Child Benefit, might have to write to them.

I understand the NIE and residency thing now, thanks to all the kind people on here  I probably will still go down the paying someone route. I have so many other things to do to get myself, two young children, two cats, a dog to Barcelona, plus sorting out our house here to rent out, if it just costs 90 euros then it's just one less thing for me to have to think about. 

Although I do appreciate the irony of this as she has probably made me more confused rather than less! I'll go back to the FAQ section now I understand things better and look at the forms via there.

Thanks to everyone for bearing with me.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

No one can get the residence etc for you- best they can do is accompany you to the office.

Look into the requirements for self employment. too.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

.. also, just to say, you won't be able to get child benefit in Spain. It is not transferable (like most UK benefits).


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes i know, I'm trying to get through to them to cancel it


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Buntymcfun said:


> Yes i know, I'm trying to get through to them to cancel it


I wouldn't waste time trying to phone - all these governmet agencies are useless to get through to now. Even if you do, there is no guarantee they will do what they should and you can't prove you informed them.

Just write, keep a copy of the letter and send by signed for post keeping the receipt - then you have proof you've done it.


----------

